
Legal Loophole Could Trigger a Landgrab for the Moon's Most Valuable Real Estate - sigil
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/602158/how-a-legal-loophole-could-trigger-a-landgrab-for-the-moons-most-valuable-real-estate/
======
sigil
Paper: "The Peaks of Eternal Light: a Near-term Property Issue on the Moon"
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1608.01989](http://arxiv.org/abs/1608.01989)

